# Center Bearing Confusion!!



## Gyrfalcon84 (Jun 12, 2004)

Ok, so the center bearing on my '97 XE 4x4 King Cab just went. Been searching the internet for a replacement and have run into some confusion. Well, first off, i went to courtesyparts.com and found the genuine nissan "bearing kit-center" which runs $213. Being the poor college student that i am, i kept searching for a cheaper option. Autozone.com lists the Timken HB13 as a direct replacement for $140. Great!! Even better is that you can get the HB13 on amazon for $85, but here's where the confusion starts. Amazon's part finder thingy says the HB13 doesnt fit my truck and that i should use the HB6, which autozone lists as for the 2wd model. So i go to Timken's website to verify which one to use, and they list the HB6 as for 1986-1997 rwd pickups, and the HB13 as for 1986-1995 4wd pickups. They don't have 1996-1997 4wd trucks as an option in their part catalog. So can i trust what autozone claims and buy the HB13? Has anybody had any experience with the timken replacement center bearing?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

post this up on ...Nissan4wheelers.Com - Nissan 4x4 Enthusiasts


----------



## Gyrfalcon84 (Jun 12, 2004)

I ended up taking a chance on the Timken HB13 because the website said they'd take the part back if it was the wrong one. Turns out its a perfect fit. So anyone replacing the center bearing on a 1997 HB 4x4, you can save yourself a bunch by buying the HB13.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

please post the site that u ended up using...


thanks


----------



## 175KPickUp (Aug 27, 2008)

I replaced mine on my 97 pick up and I got it from Auto Parts Warehouse | Car Parts, Truck Parts & Auto Body Parts Online - Free Shipping on most Auto Accessories & Performance Parts – AutoPartsWarehouse
just make sure you pick the right one.


----------



## clevor (Mar 9, 2010)

I would look on ebay though. they had one that would fit mine for under a hundred . 2.4l 4x4 king Cab. I plan to replace mine in sometime next week when it gets here.


----------



## SOBS (Jul 20, 2008)

*Same Truck*

I've got a 1997 Nissan King Cab XE also 4WD. 
You mean this thingy-mo-bob?
Luckily (knock on wood) I have not had this problem yet. How did you know it was bad?

1995 Nissan Pickup Center Bearing - Timken


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

I replaced mine shortly after I got my truck. I got it from the local Nissan dealer for $136 (that was 4 years ago). I could tell it was bad by the shredded rubber when I looked at it.


----------



## clevor (Mar 9, 2010)

My rubber covering is torn apart and the truck vibrates and you can feel if bumping around under the truck. I got my replacement today from ebay part number on it is 37521-33025. to fit a 93 2.4 4x4 manual. I hope to get it done next week along with fixing a friends lawnmower. Will try to keep post up.


----------

